# layout so far



## ldp (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi - I am new at everything, even posting to a message board! So hope I am doing it ok. I put two 4x8 track plans from thor trains together, fun action plans for ez track. I do not think that I have got it quite right as one table is about 52 inches wide, and the track still is so close to the edge. (I put a wire "fence" around edges to catch any derailments.) Besides this bad thing is there anything else that should be improved track wise? The town is just a 4x6 loop. I have been reading this board for quite a while, thank you all for providing all the information that has helped me along. My husband and I just want this for fun, not so much for real railroading. Looking forward to doing little scenes with people etc. Thank you for any input.


----------



## Zippy4 (Sep 25, 2013)

Besides the mountains you have are you doing anymore ? Looking good so far ! Keep it up


----------



## ldp (Feb 21, 2013)

Thankyou Zippy, I would kinda like to do more so it would look less disjointed, but have to leave space for husbands industries. I hope to add a couple of rock chunks to help tie in the mountain area. I like making trees, so hope that will help over all look.


----------



## Zippy4 (Sep 25, 2013)

Try rolled up newspaper tape and plaster cloth to tie them in .. Or you could even try the way i did on my layout to tie the mountains in . I just posted a thread that will give you an idea of how i did it . I have done it both ways very easy to do and be creative !


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. your lay out is looking good. Myself as well a lot of others have tracks on the edge of the "world". I have put up a thin piece of clear plastic. 

I see a good number of hooper from saskatchewan, down here in the Carolinas.


----------



## 05Slowbalt (Dec 19, 2011)

Welcome. The start of the layout looks good. Looking forward to more picture!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice start to the layout. :thumbsup:

In this picture, did you make those trees that are laying on their sides?


----------



## ldp (Feb 21, 2013)

Thankyou Big Ed- Yes I made the trees using plastic plants with very small leaves from a dollar store. I cut off a stem and slid the small leafy branches up, then coated the trunk part with low temp hot glue. Painted with craft paint.The plastic plant cost two dollars and makes nine fairly large trees. These trees would not suit everyone- if you hold an HO size figure against a leaf, it is about the same size and shape of their arm. The trunk and height can be correct. just curious, are the leaves on store bought HO trees to scale?They would be so very tiny.


----------



## ldp (Feb 21, 2013)

Southern - our new saskatchewan grain cars are sure easy to spot, almost need sunglasses lol !


----------

